
Fukushima clean-up falters six years after tsunami - dandare
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/09/fukushima-nuclear-cleanup-falters-six-years-after-tsunami
======
dandare
I would love to have more information about why are the robots unsuccessful.
Is it such a challenge to send a cable connected robot into a damaged
building?

~~~
illwrks
From what I read a few weeks back, the radiation is so strong that it affects
the machine even with additional shielding. The robots don't last very long
when the go inside and the closer to the core the quicker they burn out.

